# Helpful Programs



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I just gathered some programs that I thought were helpful.

AV's:

[AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition]
http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Fr...l?tag=mncol;pop

[Description: AVG Anti-Virus is pretty good. The only bad thing about is there no Anti-Rookit protection]

[Avira AntiVir Personal]
http://download.cnet.com/Avira-AntiVir-Per...l?tag=mncol;pop

[Description: Avast Home Edition is a good AV. It containts P2P protection for Kazaa and BitTorrent. It also has a web shield which keeps you away from malicious sites].

[Avast Home Edition]
http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Home-Editio...l?tag=mncol;pop

[Description: Avast Home Edition is a good AV. It containts P2P protection for Kazaa and BitTorrent. It also has a web shield which keeps you away from malicious sites].

[NOD32 Antivirus]
NOD32 Antivirus Protection for Your PC: Antivirus for Windows XP and more

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Utilities:

[CCleaner]
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner...009ecae7f70f4d/

[Description: It's a great lightweight program. It cleans unnecessary files, temp files, unused files, uninstaller files].

[DVD VideoSoft Studio]
DVDVideoSoft.com: Download free DVD, iPod, YouTube video converter and editor software and freeware

[COMODO Firewall PRO]
Free Firewall - Download the Best Firewall Protection and Anti-Virus Scan Software from Comodo

[Power Defragmenter]
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-D...ragmenter.shtml

[Advanced SystemCare Free]
http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscarepe...ml?Str=download

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anti-SpyWare & Anti-Malware:

[Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.39]
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti...&tag=button

[Description: Malwayrebytes is a great program, it picks up things that AV's don't. Another good thing is that the database is updated 2-3 times a day. The only bad thing about it is there is no Real-Time Protection, you need the purchased version].

[SuperAntiSpyware Free Edition]
http://download.cnet.com/SuperAntiSpyware-...4-10523889.html

[Description: SuperAntiSpyware also detects things that AV's don't. The database is updated at least once a day, this program includes Real-Time Protection even with the Free Edition].

[SpyBot- Search & Destroy]
The home of Spybot-S&D!

[Ad-Ware Free]
Ad-Aware Anniversary Edition - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Feel free to post up and other helpful programs, try to make sure they're free.
[*NOTE: DO NOT INCLUDE ANY KEYGENS, OR CRACK. THAT WOULD BE ILLEGAL.]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will also try to update this weekly. ;]] Hope they programs are some sort of help to you.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Malwayrebytes is one of the best if you purchase it....I love it!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol, it does pick up malicious items not detected by anti-viruses. The only thing between the free and purchased version is the real time protection.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

PitBullNewbie said:


> Lol, it does pick up malicious items not detected by anti-viruses. The only thing between the free and purchased version is the real time protection.


I never pay for anything as long as I'm good with codes....Oh sh!t! did someone say FBI?...lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL same, I'm done with cracking stuff tho.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

The new Norton's Internet Security 2009 is excellent as well.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I heard it's better then their previous products, I'll have the link added in there soon.


----------

